# 2011 Maxima Leasing..Problems.



## horsegoer (Feb 26, 2011)

Hello all and thanks in advance for any input. Me and my fiance just leased a 2011 Maxima 3.5 SV premium. We are unhappy with it. When on the highway and the road curves right the steering wheel is tight and feels like it wants to push back to the left. There is resistance there. We have driving on different sides of the roads etc. and it still does it. When turning left it is nice and easy. We brought it to service twice already. The first time they said the whell alignment was off but that did nothing and we brought it back. THe one tech drove with me in the car and said he felt it a little but then the service manager said he drove it along with another tech and did not feel it. They rotated the tires just to see and that did nothing. THey said they called Nissan engineering and also did some tests/measurements on the car and everything is ok. I have had two other family members drive it and they feel the tightness/toughness/resistance when turning left. This only seems to happens when on the highways. Also the car had a squeaky gas peday and loose connection in the steering wheel bu they fixed it. Tere also seems to be a constant noise that come from the back of the car almost like it is coming from the speakers(but it's not). It is more pronounced when the car is stopped.

THe steering issue is the biggest problem. Do we have any recourse on this matter..THanks very much


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

Did it do this during the test drives?


----------



## horsegoer (Feb 26, 2011)

jdgrotte said:


> Did it do this during the test drives?


I only drove it on the local roads shortly.


----------

